# Who knows this vessel?



## khalid (Jan 31, 2006)

Who knows this vessel?

Hello Every body.....

Who has any information about this language, I think it's greece language.
I hope if you can help me to find a web site, where I can get the specification of this vessel.

the vessel deviated her line and crashed upon the reef, where no company could rescue her, in somewhere in red sea.
her owners were paid by the assurance, and abandoned her there full of crude oil.

what I heard about the accident,,
It was her captain's fault (who retired after the accident ) because he did not sail on the international sea's line. ( Or what they call it in the maritime term )
That all what I know about her.


______________________

Best wishes


----------



## khalid (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok, R651400

This will help. (Thumb) 

I will try to find some one can talk with them.

Thanks a lot's.

Here is another Pic.


________________________

Best wiches


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Clearly this is a tanker, probably built late 50's or 60's.
Good that the funnel is now shown, yet the Greeks used a lot of blue and white, I cannot correlate the funnel's markings to a particular Owner.
Hopefully another member can give more clues.
Jan


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Well it's clearly a much earlier vessel than those I mentioned in the previous thread about her (which no longer appears to be on the site...?)

Anyway, now that we know a little more regarding her cir***stances, it could make identification easier. I have some resources at work which could provide the answer, so I will try to revert on Monday with, hopefully, some good news.

Phil


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thamesphil said:


> Well it's clearly a much earlier vessel than those I mentioned in the previous thread about her (which no longer appears to be on the site...?)
> 
> Anyway, now that we know a little more regarding her cir***stances, it could make identification easier. I have some resources at work which could provide the answer, so I will try to revert on Monday with, hopefully, some good news.
> 
> Phil


Phil,

Previous thread is still active. It was in the Gallery, not in the Discussion Forums.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/15172/password/0/sort/1/cat/all/page/1

Cheers,

Ray (Thumb)


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes and 3 possibilities were given by Ruud and Phil with IMO numbers, so you should be able to narrow this down.
Jan.


----------



## khalid (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello,

First of all, I would like to Thank you all for understood my broken english. (*)) 

Jan Hendryk,
thank you for retrying helping me.

R651400
You are right, She's traceable, But how we can find her IMO? ( and, Is there a site where we can research vessel By IMO, If we have it? ) 

Thamesphil,
Thank you, we are waiting for the good news on Monday. (Thumb) 


Hi Gulper, and thank you for following up and interesting. (Gleam) 

Here is a full view of the sunk vessel.

______________________
Best wishes


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

If there is an IMO, she is be traceable, there are lots of gents here who do have old Lloyds Register Shipfinder's, like myself I own 12.
Surely she isn't a tanker.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

*Argonaftis*

If Khalid can confirm that the reef is near "Shuaybah"?, in the Red Sea, then the ship is definitely the tanker ARGONAFTIS, she was swept onto the reef during a storm in 1985.


----------



## khalid (Jan 31, 2006)

Well,

R651400,
I don't understand ( kingposts )but what I am sure about, that she is a crude oil tanker.

Rud,
I don't have IMO, if we found it, I will be grateful for your help.

stevecz, 
If you meant "Shuaybah" 70 Km south jeddah port? I don't think so,, the reef is near YANBU Port.

I think This Pics can help more, I found some words in the first one.


______________________

Best wishws,


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

This just gets trickier! First of all, the vessel pictured is DEFINATELY not a tanker. She has cargo gear and hatches and is probably a bulk carrier, built around 1960. I had hoped to find her in Norman Hooke's Maritime Casualties 1963-1996, but there is no mention of an "Argonaftis" or similar named ship. So, I am now inclined to think that "Argonaftis" is a previous name. If you look at the photo, it does look like "Argonaftis" has been erased and what we are seeing is where the letters used to be. I would suggest that the last name was probably more crudely applied and has faded or rusted away, or is on a different part of the ship not shown in the photo. As for the IMO number, there was no requirement for ships to display IMO numbers until July 2004. It is very unlikely that old ships lost or scrapped before then would have carried it, so that is a non-starter.

Phil


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Further to my last message, I've just found an "Argonaftis" that would fit the bill. She was built 1961 at NKK, Japan and 22,750 dwt, 13,553 gt. That was her original name and she was still sailing as such in 1972, owned by Oceanfaring Co. S.A. of Greece and under Greek flag. She even had an arrangement of 4 + 8 derricks, which the ship in the photo also appears to have.

Unfortunately, I don't have any subsequent history, but if I were a betting man, I'd say this was the one.

Phil


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Website www.geocities.com/sa_farasan/UmmlLujjStory.html?20066 a diving website, makes mention of the Greek registered vessel Argonaftis on the reef at Shi'b Shulaybah, slung there during a violent storm in 1985.
It says 'she sits scaly-wagged with her bow buried in the reef, her prop is at 50 feet, and her stern house sits above the sea'.The dive went under the mid-section at 45 feet, and they also explored the living quarters where beer bottles still sat on tables.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Could it possibly be the “Streambank 2” 11281 tons (2) built, 1977 for Andrew Weir & Co. / Bank Line sold in 1983 to Seanaut Shipping Inc, Greece renamed *"Argonaftis"*.
Ray


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

ray1buck1 said:


> Could it possibly be the “Streambank 2” 11281 tons (2) built, 1977 for Andrew Weir & Co. / Bank Line sold in 1983 to Seanaut Shipping Inc, Greece renamed *"Argonaftis"*.
> Ray


Sorry, definately not a bank line ship. As I said, she's probably a bulker built about 1960. Argonaftis is likely to be an original name, and not the name she was at the time of casualty. I'm still confident that she's the ship I mentioned earlier.

Phil


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

With the help of shipwreckcentral.com, here is the answer:

She is DEFINATELY NOT a tanker nor a Bank Line Ship. At the time of casualty, the vessel was called ORPHEUS and, as I suspected, she is the former ARGONAFTIS, built in 1961 at NKK, 13,553 grt. Full text from shipwreckcentral as follows:

ORPHEUS 


Type Cargo vessel 
Tonnage 13,553 tons 
Displacement Not specified 
LOA n/a 
Beamwidth n/a 
Draws Not specified 
Nationality Greek 
Captain Not specified 
Era late 1900s 
Year Built 1961 
Place Built n/a 
Year Launched Not specified 
Place Launched Not specified 
Service History Greek bulk carrier of 13,553 grt built in 1961.

Last Voyage On a voyage from Piraeus to Yenbo, Saudi Arabia with a cargo of bulk cement she struck Shuaiba Reef, Saudi Arabia in position 24? 25?48" N, 37? 08? 00" E and was lost on 17 June 1979. The 29 man crew were all safely rescued.

Year Sunk 17 June 1979 
Place Sunk off Saudia Arabia 
Cause of Sinking struck a reef 
Passenger/Crew List Not specified 
Loss of Life Not specified 
Body of Water Red Sea 
Depth Not specified 
Condition Not specified 
Latitude N 024o 026' 
Longitude E 037o 008' 
Vessel Cargo bulk cement 
Vessel Discovered By Not specified 
Date Discovered Not specified 
Was Salvaged? No 
Submitted By: N/A 
Date Submitted:


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,



> Ahoy,
> Nothing found on Argonautis, but I did find a Argonaftis, bulker, built in 1961 at Nippon Kokan K.K.-Tsurumi-Yokohama[769] for The Oceanfaring Co.S.A. at Piraeus.
> IMO:5023411
> Call/Flag Sign:SYCF
> ...


At my first impression, this was right.(*))


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Correct Ruud and Thamesphil the ARGONAFTIS that i have found is this B/c
built 1961,13,558 g.t.583,5 feet Len.-74,9 f.br.-31,3 f. d.-7- cyl.B&W diesel by Mitsui Zosen 9,100b.h.p.16 knots.I am unable to find others!
Gp


----------



## khalid (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, Every body . . . .

In fact, It's a wonderful effort of you...
you did not realise how much I gained by sharing in this forum. all of you are great helpfully.

Finally, we found her subsequent history.

Thank's for all, especially you " Thamesphil " you are a challenge man .(Thumb) 

I was looking for such site http://www.shipwreckcentral.com/map/index.php?search=1&cities=1&large=1.

But, would you clarify the reason of that much quantities of oil inside the ship?
____________________

Best wishes


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

khalid said:


> Hi, Every body . . . .
> 
> In fact, It's a wonderful effort of you...
> you did not realise how much I gained by sharing in this forum. all of you are great helpfully.
> ...


Bunkers?


----------



## R. L. Katchuk (Dec 22, 2017)

I have been on this ship several times and have a good amount of pictures and videos. It was really something to be on. Went to Lloyds in London and also dug up some information. I have one of the officers passports and some other do***ents.


----------



## Rogerfrench (Feb 25, 2010)

DEFINITELY is definitely not spelt DEFINATELY.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Rogerfrench said:


> DEFINITELY is definitely not spelt DEFINATELY.


Wow, maybe that is why I could not find a ship with that name. That makes two resident spell checkers on site.


----------



## R. L. Katchuk (Dec 22, 2017)

I made a dvd amateur do***entary about this ship. I'm new here and will see if I can post it after the holiday.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

What intrigues me is that Khalid? Born 1970 is asking questions about this alledged Greek single skinned tanker. The stern masts may have been for said to connecting a stern discharge hose{phyrias had this arrangement tanker dischage berth-draught sea the problem for alongside discharges--- mid 60,s). Now then according to the original blog and allocations the vessel steamed ashore onto the reef, the captain allegedly retired the assurance paid out?? Well I never was this of did this involve Lloyds insurance or reinsurance of london, or some pyrhias company, who was in cohouts and why now the enquiry, is someone looking for a nestegg. The Greek tradgedy continues. What was or were technical conclusions on the drama?


----------

